
Solid gold toilet stolen from London museum - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2019-09-14/gold-toilet-stolen-london-museum
======
ddingus
Likely to result in a total meltdown... (sorry, too easy)

More seriously:

>Saturday’s theft also comes after Edward Spencer-Churchill told a London
newspaper that the golden toilet would not be very easy to steal, since it was
connected to the palace’s plumbing.

>“So no, I don’t plan to be guarding it,” he said.

I am amazed. Anything of that value makes for a favorable risk / reward
opportunity.

